# Confirmed Release Date for B/W



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 23, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Bulbanews*
> 
> A flier at GameStop has revealed information on the American release of Pokémon Black and White Versions. The flier showed a release date of Sunday, April 17, 2011. This release date follows previous release patterns for Pokémon games, increasing its authenticity.
> 
> This release date was previously leaked for a short while by CVG, a site that has previously reported on eventually true rumors.


:D

But, it wasn't cofirmed, so it might get pushed earlier or later. But still,

:D


----------



## Superbird (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

*blink*

Well dang it. I'm not going to have it before the band trip. I hope it gets pushed up. 

But still...It's nice to know we finally have a release date! Something to look forward to!


----------



## SonicNintendo (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

I saw a date at GameStop for the 2nd of April.  Both are likely a filler for GS to promote pre-ordering.

Lately, the games have been released in late march (and it usually coincides with my birthday)


----------



## Wargle (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

Yay.

I hope its true.

You know how many 'official' release dates people claimed to have made for HG/SS/P


----------



## Silver (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

I read somewhere that the official release date for them is April 24th. How much it has already changed.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

That means it won't be in Europe for my birthday. D:

This ruins everything. D=<


----------



## InvaderSyl (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

Serebii says the official release date in America is March 6th 2011 :P

Right at the top as of 12/28/10

Hope it's true, so close to my birthday :D


----------



## JackPK (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*



InvaderSyl said:


> Serebii says the official release date in America is March 6th 2011 :P
> 
> Right at the top as of 12/28/10
> 
> Hope it's true, so close to my birthday :D


Don't rely on Serebii, they'll post whatever unsourced rumors they find, so some crap tends to get in there with the truth. Always go to the source, which in this case says Serebii is right.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

It is in fact the 6th.  Which means I can get it before my birthday (about 3 weeks before).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*



InvaderSyl said:


> Serebii says the official release date in America is March 6th 2011 :P
> 
> Right at the top as of 12/28/10
> 
> Hope it's true, so close to my birthday :D


March 6th? Fantastic!

How long do you think it will be before we can pre-order?


----------



## Green (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

Playasia lets you preorder right now.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

I pre-ordered in GS yesterday.
I can't wait until 3/6/11.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

March 6th? Holy crap, that's awesome. :D


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

oh, I just noticed that the EU release date is two days before the US. this seems to be part of an overall trend of bringing forward EU releases: we got HG/SS only two weeks after the Americans did (by way of comparison, it took two months between US and EU releases for Platinum). perhaps this means that other games companies will stop shitting on the European market as much as they've done in the past?

edit: and, conveniently, my 18th birthday is ten days after the release date. I've not been following B/W news much, but for nostalgia's sake I sure as hell am buying this game. :D


----------



## Adriane (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*



goldenquagsire said:


> oh, I just noticed that the EU release date is two days before the US. this seems to be part of an overall trend of bringing forward EU releases: we got HG/SS only two weeks after the Americans did (by way of comparison, it took two months between US and EU releases for Platinum). perhaps this means that other games companies will stop shitting on the European market as much as they've done in the past?
> 
> edit: and, conveniently, my 18th birthday is ten days after the release date. I've not been following B/W news much, but for nostalgia's sake I sure as hell am buying this game. :D


NA and Europe are run by the same Nintendo now.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*



Zangviper said:


> How long do you think it will be before we can pre-order?


Now. I've already pre-ordered White. (Actually it's been a few weeks, but.)



Escavalier said:


> Playasia lets you preorder right now.


So does Gamestop. I've already pre-ordered White.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

Can we pre-order online to pic up in store, or do we have to go to the store to do that? I need to pre-order Black.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

I did it in store, but you might be able to do it online. The Gamestop I was at had this huge display for it and everything, so.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

Me and my friend pre-ordered copies on Friday.

Right after pre-ordering we were promptly asked by the lady working there if we knew that we could bring our DSes and pick up Entei. We pulled out our DSes and went "Yes, that's what we were here for."


----------



## JackPK (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*



Ketsu said:


> Can we pre-order online to pic up in store, or do we have to go to the store to do that? I need to pre-order Black.


If Gamestop/other stores don't have online pre-orders, you can always pre-order on Amazon and have to choose between exorbitant shipping and waiting a week to get it.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*

I like the March 6th date and serebii is usually pretty reliable. Here's hoping.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*



RedRum said:


> I like the March 6th date and serebii is usually pretty reliable. Here's hoping.


I pointed this out before, but you don't have to hope. It's official.

God, do people not read?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I pointed this out before, but you don't have to hope. It's official.
> 
> God, do people not read?


I fixed that in the thread title. now there's no need for other people to ask. it is, and stands at, March 6th.


----------



## Green (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Possible Release Date for B/W*



RedRum said:


> serebii is usually pretty reliable


lol

no really, serebii is horrible.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Whass with all the Serebii hate? It's an okay source for news (never failed me before), and used for pokédex resources it isn't bad either. If you're talking game info then I see your point, but otherwise I question you.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 24, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Whass with all the Serebii hate? It's an okay source for news (never failed me before), and used for pokédex resources it isn't bad either. If you're talking game info then I see your point, but otherwise I question you.


Yes, it's okay for news if the news is confirmed, but it also puts up rumors without any source whatsoever*. Granted, 60% or so of the time those are true, but I'd much rather just stick with Bulbapedia and get the news a few days later when it's actually sourced and confirmed.

But then again, I'm the type of person who goes through Wikipedia adding [citation needed] tags.



EDIT: * for example, the fake Shaymin a couple of years ago.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 24, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Whass with all the Serebii hate? It's an okay source for news (never failed me before), and used for pokédex resources it isn't bad either. If you're talking game info then I see your point, but otherwise I question you.


Veekun has a better pokedex than Serebii.


----------



## Aisling (Jan 24, 2011)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Superbird said:
> 
> 
> > Whass with all the Serebii hate? It's an okay source for news (never failed me before), and used for pokédex resources it isn't bad either. If you're talking game info then I see your point, but otherwise I question you.
> ...


Also that time they said Shellos was the prevo of Lapras (a prevalent rumor at the time, but you don't go speaking it as truth when you have _nothing_ to back it up).



RespectTheBlade said:


> Veekun has a better pokedex than Serebii.


This


----------



## JackPK (Jan 24, 2011)

RespectTheBlade said:


> Veekun has a better pokedex than Serebii.


As do Bulbapedia and Smogon, if you don't care about Veekun's nifty search functions.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 30, 2011)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> As do Bulbapedia and Smogon, if you don't care about Veekun's nifty search functions.


veekun's best for just raw data; bulba and smogon have a lot of words words words.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 30, 2011)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> As do Bulbapedia and Smogon, if you don't care about Veekun's nifty search functions.


veekun's best for just raw data; bulba and smogon have a lot of words words words.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jan 30, 2011)

Bulbapedia is easier if you're trying to find out all the moves a Pokémon has ever learned, including events.
But who would ever need that! Besides me I mean


----------

